
PPP Loan Recipients - tempsy
https://sba.app.box.com/s/wz72fqag1nd99kj3t9xlq49deoop6gzf
======
rhansen8
I can confirm that Index Ventures did not apply for a PPP loan at any point.
The entry listed is in error, as although it lists us as a business name, it
is not our address or correct information about our fund. Our legal team is
looking into why our name is listed and look to correct it ASAP.

------
dang
Apparently the list is inaccurate: [https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/06/heres-a-
list-of-tech-compa...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/06/heres-a-list-of-tech-
companies-that-the-sba-says-took-ppp-money/)

I've taken specific company names out of the title above. It breaks the site
guideline against editorializing to cherry-pick specific names to mention
anyhow.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
erikig
I believe every leader owes it to their company to utilize these government
facilities. PPP loans are forgivable and they allow the company to maintain
its staff during historically uncertain times.

------
tempsy
Others tech cos spotted:

Boring Company, Hyperloop, GetAround, Metromile

